# Diptyque / Jo Malone Scents?



## joeturbo26

I am having a really tough time finding "type" fragrance oils, or even blending my own to try and create a "type". 

SweetCakes, has so far been the only place I have been able to find one particular scent recreation--the "Baies" scent. It arrives today, so I will update you on that one! 

My question may be a bit broad, but I was wondering if anyone is familiar with Diptyque or Jo Malone fragrance, and could suggest some FO sellers that you feel are similar or on par so I can go to my novice candle making workshop...hahaha.  I know I am posting this in a sub forum on the soap side--but it seems to be more active over here, and I would like anyones feedback! 

Ok for now, I will continue to scour this forum while I wait to see if I get any responses! 

Thank you so much and Happy New Year!


----------



## snappyllama

I haven't tried thatyet but adore those perfume makers.  If you or anyone has any luck with finding convincing dupes, I love to hear about it!


----------



## joeturbo26

@snappyllama (I like your user name... lol)  I will definitely keep you posted!


----------



## jules92207

I love Jo Malone and would be very interested in anyone's experience in their dupes. Keep me posted!


----------



## joeturbo26

I absolutely love the fragrance they use in their grapefruit candle (Jo Malone) I've tried several different grapefruit fragrance oil's and nothing I have tried so far has been able to compare whatsoever.


----------



## joeturbo26

Ok!  So my Sweet Cakes -- Black Currant Rose (aka Diptyque Baies) arrived! 

I must say--its pretty darn close!  Dare I venture to say, I think I may like it even a bit more than the Diptyque Baies!  It has a definite greenness to it.  I smell drop of basil or chlorophyl--which I think compliments the floral notes in it very well! 

You should have seen me standing there smelling a Baies Candle and then the fragrance oil back and forth for a good 20 minutes! 

We shall see how it is when I light the candle!  Keep you posted! 

On a side note, I also bought the Sweet Cakes Yuzu in hopes of it being similar to Jo Malone Grapefruit--so far its the closest I have found! 

If anyone else knows any other dupes, let me know!


----------



## snappyllama

Fantastic!  One of these days I'm going to sit down and really try to recreate my all time favorite scent that Jo Malone discontinued on me... grrr. Sweet Lime and Cedar. And no, Lime + Cedarwood isn't even close. Double Grrr.


----------



## joeturbo26

snappyllama said:


> Fantastic!  One of these days I'm going to sit down and really try to recreate my all time favorite scent that Jo Malone discontinued on me... grrr. Sweet Lime and Cedar. And no, Lime + Cedarwood isn't even close. Double Grrr.



I had no idea Sweet Lime and Cedar was discontinued!  I loved that fragrance! 

My top two all time favorites however (and I would love anyone forever if they can find me a dupe) are:

1. Wild Fig & Cassis 
2. Earl Gray & Cucumber


----------



## snappyllama

joeturbo26 said:


> I had no idea Sweet Lime and Cedar was discontinued!  I loved that fragrance!
> 
> My top two all time favorites however (and I would love anyone forever if they can find me a dupe) are:
> 
> 1. Wild Fig & Cassis
> 2. Earl Gray & Cucumber



I haven't tried those out. I might have to make the trek out to Nordstroms soon!


----------



## bbrown

I got Black Cedarwood and Juniper today from fragrance buddy.com and I am on the fence.  I don't think it'll sell well but I made lotion today for me and it smells really nice.


----------



## Sonya-m

joeturbo26 said:


> I had no idea Sweet Lime and Cedar was discontinued!  I loved that fragrance!
> 
> 
> 
> My top two all time favorites however (and I would love anyone forever if they can find me a dupe) are:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Wild Fig & Cassis
> 
> 2. Earl Gray & Cucumber




Fresh Skin do fig & cassis but they're a UK company - not sure where you are.


----------



## Sunaelurus

Maybe this can help?
http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## snappyllama

Sunaelurus said:


> Maybe this can help?
> http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php



Thanks!


----------



## ClaraSuds

snappyllama said:


> Fantastic!  One of these days I'm going to sit down and really try to recreate my all time favorite scent that Jo Malone discontinued on me... grrr. Sweet Lime and Cedar. And no, Lime + Cedarwood isn't even close. Double Grrr.



I can see why it's a complex blend with a lot of sweet citrus, not regular lime but kaffir lime and grapefruit. The heart relies heavily on Ylang Ylang/Jasmine blend augmented with the coolness of lavender and sage. In the base we have a synthetic amber, vanillin and tamarind. Probably best accomplished with a blend of Himalayan Cedar which is quite floral and crisp blended with labdanum which is sweet, amberish and deep like tonka with vanillin accents. 

Actually I might see what I can whip up based on that. I don't have grapefruit but do have mandarin and bergamot, lacking the ylang ylang but do have a sacred jasmine which is very green tea, bulgarian lavender and I think I'll swap out the sage for cardamon for a spice hit. It will give it a less lush and cooler heart but it's an interesting idea none the less. I'm going to give that warm base a go too. 

I see a new soap blend coming on.


----------



## snappyllama

if you could ever get a convincing dupe, I'd be interested in buying from you.


----------

